
Act as if your product or service is free - nreece
http://www.kk.org/newrules/blog/2009/11/act-as-if-your-product-or-serv.php
======
pmichaud
I think the more general advice is to have multiple streams of income so you
can offer deals to people who are sensitive to those deals -- that means you
can discount the cover price for people who care, and discount the ad cost for
other people, each discount supported by the other stream.

